
When people land on your webpage, give them goals. (Growth Experiment – 2 Cases) - theknight
Here is a growth experiment I ran with a positive impact and wanted to share it with everyone here.<p>Google uses several signals to identify if a page they sent people to is high value or not.<p>One of the important signals Google uses is time spent on a page.<p>This experiment is tied to time spent on-page and has contributed to over 100% uptick in Google organic traffic in the last two weeks.<p>It is a straightforward experiment that does require you to have some programming knowledge and create webpages or a blog using code (e.g., HTML&#x2F;CSS, Javascript)<p>I used this with a blog, but you can use it with any webpage.<p>The task is simple →<p>When someone lands on a webpage (or a blog post in my experiment) give them a few tasks to do.
Typically, people like checking off tasks.<p>And while accomplishing tasks, they increase their time on your site.<p>Here are two examples:<p>1. Blog post with 101 Remote Work Stats with stat tracker.
I created a simple tracker on the right side of the blog post that tells people how many stats they have seen out of the 101.<p>Before publishing this &quot;Statistics Seen&quot; tracker, on average, people spent 25 seconds on this blog post.<p>After incorporating the &quot;Statistics Seen&quot; tracker, they are spending about 1 minute and 15 seconds.<p>Here is the link if you want to check out the implementation https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.prospercircle.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;top-remote-work-stats<p>2. Blog post on Video Interviewing Tips with todos.
Again, several websites provide such tips.<p>I created a list of 20 tips, broke them in three categories<p>The todo of seeing tips in each category is automatically tracked based on user scrolling.<p>Again, the time spent on this blog post increased. Initially, people only scrolled up to 33% of the blog post before the todo was on the site, now the average scroll is 80% of the page.<p>Here is the link if you want to see the implementation - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.prospercircle.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;video-interview-tips
======
sharemywin
wonder if switching one technique for the other performs better.

